# puppy food



## debak (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I am picking up a new puppy next saturday and am getting things ready for the new arrival. I was wondering what type of puppy food do you suggest. He is a lab that will be used for hunting if that makes a difference. Thanks


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

What is the breeder feeding? A good breeder will use a quality food (Diamond, Pro Plan etc). I recently swapped my lab from Nutro Natural Choice to Diamond (recommended my my new GSP's breeder), she loves it, has a ton of energy and her coat improved dramatically. I'll stick with it.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have been feeding my new lab pup this:
http://www.nutroproducts.com/ncdry-lbp.shtml

I am not familiar with the Diamond product. I will have to look into it. Anyone else have a preference between the two?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Looking at the ingredients and nutrition of the Diamond food, I may have to change. With that said is there anything to these articles pertaining to the Diamond dog food recall and sickness? Or is this old news or an isolated incident? This looks to be old, but have found a couple recent posts on other sites from late 2009.

http://www.recalledpetfoodsettlement.com/

http://www.aplus-flint-river-ranch.com/ ... recall.php

Edited to add:

Found this site that rates dog foods and looks to be a good analysis:
http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog-food-index-a.html


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

That dog food analysis site is crap. They base is solely off of ingredients and not on how the ingredients are prepared as some ingredients are good for dogs depending on how they're processed.

Eagle Pack, Purina Pro Plan, Eukanuba, Evo, Black/Gold, all good quality feeds.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the information Chaws.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Diamond naturals, is what I feed all of my dogs. My Vet thinks its a great food also, and is what she feeds her own dog.


----------



## debak (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Where can you buy Diamond? I don't think ive seen it before. How much per bag?


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I get my diamond @ Tractor Supply Co. Think it's less than $40 for 40 lbs.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

TSC or feed store. I usually pay between 28 and 32$ for a 40lb bag. I would imagine if you looked at Diamonds web site they would have a way to locate a dealer.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a lab too. Have tried 3 different foods. I started out on Science Diet (as my brother in law is a vet and sells it)......don't buy it. First ingredient is corn, not a lean protein. When he ate it, he also seemed to have more medical issues (ie: bacterial infection, ear infections, etc). Switched to Nutro Natural Choice. My dog had a bad reaction to that and seemed like he had acid reflux, was always throwing up bile (I've read online it could've been a reaction to the beet pulp in it). Was disgusting and annoying. Finally realized it was probably the dog food, so I switched back to Science Diet. It resolved the acid reflux issue, but still wasn't happy, so decided to try Purina Pro Plan and I really like it. My lab has good energy, smaller stool piles, and a shiny coat. He hasn't had any of the throwing up or medical issues either and he seemed to lose weight on it (which he needed to do). My vet (not my brother in law) was very happy with the results, his weight, and how healthy he was. Chicken is the #1 ingredient in Pro Plan and it seemed to really help my lab develop his muscle and lose the fat. I feed him large breed during the "off season" and performance formula during hunting season. However, I've never used Pro Plan's puppy food. I'm sure every dog reacts differently to different foods. My point is don't be afraid to try different foods if you don't like the results of what you are feeding him, just make sure to make it a slow transition or he may develop the runs. Trust me....a lab won't care on the taste. Mine has inhaled whatever food I give him. I've never used Diamond, but would certainly be willing to try it. Have also wanted to try NutriSource as I've heard positive results, but now that I found Pro Plan.....not sure I want to switch. Good luck.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Whats best is debatable probably several good brands

however the pup will be under stress from the changes with going from his litter mates to your home so find out what hes been eating and continue that food for the first month

then if you want to change to something else do it gradually a little each day over a week so the dog doesnt get diarreha

one change at a time


----------

